# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Salt coming through pavers

## opalmagic

G'day all. 
Looking at purchasing a unit (Cranbourne East area) that has a roofed patio, but there is unsightly salt regularly coming through the pavers in the patio. 
 Apart from constantly cleaning off the salt, (as other residents do) is there a treatment to prevent the salt coming through?   
Would I have to re-pave with a different type of paver to prevent this happening? 
I would have thought so much salt being present in the soil would affect the garden plants, but the gardens are spectacular.  
Would appreciate any ideas that may help, many thanks.
Pam

----------


## jamc0984

More likely to be salt present in the paver itself and what its layed on, not the soil. 
 I assume its a concrete paver. The way it has been layed is probably adding to the problem. Probably a poor base which holds the moisture. Perhaps crusher dust or straight onto the soil. Often people will look at the soil and say "hey it seems firm enough" not realising its not just about the strength of the base. 
Not really any treatment. Sealers will possibly seal the problem in making it harder to remove. Removing the deposits with an acid is possibly going to be the only way unless you pull the pavers up and address the way they have been layed.

----------


## jamc0984

ps. its not worth terminating a contract over...

----------


## opalmagic

Hi jam, 
Thanks for your reply.  
I'm considering purchasing this unit - (49 year loan/lease arrangement.)  
  I'm not sure what material the pavers are, but they appear to be laid on sand (?), not cemented in.
  The salt is only visible inside the covered pergola, but not outside the pergola in the garden area. (Maybe the rain washes off the salt there.) 
Will attach pics - hopefully! 
Many thanks,
Pam

----------


## opalmagic

OK have been told by the owners that they're concrete paveers  on crushed rock. 
They  insist that the salt is no problem, 'just wash it off from time to time' and I guess if there is no solution (other than replacing all the pavers) I would just have to wear it, even though it's quite unsightly.

----------


## jamc0984

its not the pavers which are the problem, i'd say its the crushed rock material underneath. As i said, you could relay the whole area on a proper bed, or just not worry about it.  Phosphoric/nitric acid will remove it temporarily.

----------


## opalmagic

Thanks, jamc, 
Yes, you are quite right.
 According to one of the builders of the units, the crushed rock is causing the salt problem. Not much to be done about it, apart from expensive relaying etc.
Appreciate your help, thanks again.
Pam

----------

